# Cheddar Beer Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Cheddar Beer Cheesecake
Crust:
1 c Cracker crumbs (pretzels might be great here!, or wheat thins, cheese crackers, Ritz, etc)
2-3 tb Butter, melted
Filling:
24 oz Cream cheese, at room temp
1/4 c Sugar
1 1/2 c Sharp cheddar, shredded 
5 Eggs, at room temp 
1/4 c Strong beer (Guinness, Bass, honey lager, etc) 
1/4 c Heavy cream 

Preheat the oven to 300F. Lightly butter the bottom of a 9" springform pan.
1.In a medium bowl, combine the cracker crumbs and butter. Press firmly into the bottom of the prepared pan. Chill while making the filling.
2.In a large bowl beat the cheeses until smooth. Gradually add the sugar, beating just until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating just until each is combined. At low speed, beat in the beer and then the heavy cream. Pour filling into the prepared pan.
3.Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until the center is set but still slightly jiggly, and the top is lightly golden. Turn off the oven, leave the door ajar, and let the cheesecake sit in the oven for 30 minutes. Remove the cake to a wire rack and cool completely. Chill for several hours or overnight.


----------

